# Liquid Smooth 1.35V Screen off widget problem



## Burgeson (May 4, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I notice when using any screen off and lock widgets. the screen goes off but then it turns it self on again with liquid smooth 1.35 on Nexus GSM[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]any work arounds folks?[/background]


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you post a screen shot of which widgets are giving you problems?


----------



## Burgeson (May 4, 2012)

Even better I will list the widgets presenting me with the problem but as stated above its every and all of the screen off widgets etc.

- Invisible lock widgets
- lock screen widget
- screen off FX

Thanks!.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you talking about an app?


----------



## Burgeson (May 4, 2012)

Yes an app! thanks. all the screen off lock apps repeat the same problem.


----------

